# Looking to get some amps repaired



## jasonsrt4 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello, 
I am looking to get some old school amps refurbished. I have two punch 150's, two punch 75's a punch 30 or two. I know the the 150's and 75's have the burned out pcma card or what ever its called. I already have the new ones. Im looking for someone to got through all of them, new harness, new stickers, knobs all that good stuff. Is anyone left out the that does that? Thank you So much!
Jason


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can repair them but I as far as new stickers,knobs etc.. I dont have those.There use to be a place called Freeman Electronics that was in North or South Caroline that was the main RF repair center but I havent been in touch with them for 10+ years.


----------

